# Burnt out ballast??



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Im assuming its a ballast issue, but im hoping you guys can help me with this. I have an 8 bulb Sfiligoi stealth fixture, bulbs 3 and 4 don't lights up, but bulbs 5 and 6 do (they're on the same plug). 

I'm wondering if this is most likely a simple ballast issue or something else? How simple should switching out the ballast be?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

switching the ballasts around is super easy. Most of the time it's unscrewing the ballast and then taking out the wires from a pop in lead.

You had given me a 24" Current USA T5HOx2 fixture a bit back and the ballast was toast so I bought a new one for $18 and it literally took me 2 minutes to change it out. 

In most cases ballasts usually run 1 or 2 bulbs but can run up to 4 bulbs depending on the manufacturer. 

There are quite a few places that should be able to help you out with getting a new ballast. The place I went to was Wolf electric off Eastern Ave since it's one of the larger places in town.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

haha dur. Yes exactly what I should do. I guess I can "borrow" the ballast of the aquaticlife fixture I have here.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Or what you can do is exchange the wires inside to another prong to see if that works also


----------

